# High axolotl nitrates



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Dont normally post here but asking a question about nitrates in my axolotl tank 

My ammonia and nitrite are both zero ppm, however my nitrates are somewhere between 100-120 ppm. Im pretty sure the tank is cycled but need to drop the nitrates.
Ive been doing regular water changes (20% every 2-3 days) in the last fortnight between testing the water but they havent dropped at all, Ive also added some live plants to try to help.

Im going to try doing a series of water changes as per this website and illustrated below...










Could it be my sand substrate is loaded with nitrates (is this possible?) and need cleaning/changing?

The axolotl is eating fine and seems ok in himself, his gills however are small and not fluffy at all, I suspect this is due to the nitrates.
Any other advice would be appreciated


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I would advise constant large water changes, but you're really best asking advice on cycling etc in the fish section.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The bacteria in your filter transforms poisonous ammonia into slightly less poisonous nitrite, and then again into even less poisonous nitrate- but that is as far as it goes. Plants will use up some of it, but the only way to reliably get rid of it is regular partial water changes- say 25% every week or every fortnight.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Have you done a test on your tap water ???
Sometimes this has high nitrates apparently.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Ill do the major water change and see if that helps, will also test some dechlorinated tap water to see if base nitrates are high. Cheers for the advice so far, will update as I go


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

High nitrates an an indicator that you need to do more water changes. Filtration wont remove these, so they build up. Live plants, especially fast growing stems and floating plants will help reduce them a bit, but you will still need more regular water changes. You can also buy nitrate removal resins for use in filters, but cheaper to just do the water changes.

Ade


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Just done a full water change, will let it settle for a day and retest it, hopefully the nitrates wont rise too high this time


----------

